# Just take a look at these wonderful patterns



## Rosenz (Mar 7, 2012)

I just found a pattern site with the most unusual patterns for women toddlers and children. I want to make half of them.

http://www.naturallycaron.com/projects/item_index/knit.html


----------



## PointySticksNStones (Mar 20, 2012)

Great site. I downloaded a few.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Did several ohhh and ahhhs there !


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

Good site, thank you!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes, they have beautiful and very up-up-to-date patterns. Ther are so many I want to do.... More time, more time!!!


----------



## caros (Oct 13, 2011)

I wish I had six pairs of hands (and six brains)! So many gorgeous designs here - I'd love to be able to knit a few projects AT THE SAME TIME! Thank you for posting the link.


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

Oh dear. Another selection saved.
I do hope my computer can take all this. :lol: 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

caros said:


> I wish I had six pairs of hands (and six brains)! So many gorgeous designs here - I'd love to be able to knit a few projects AT THE SAME TIME! Thank you for posting the link.


I totally agree, oh and 6 hours added to each day !


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you. I had forgotten about these and agree they are lovely.


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 29, 2011)

thanks so much, a real "find", adelaide


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

lovely site...ty!


----------



## Veen (Oct 22, 2011)

I am currently knitting the Xian Kimono Jacket from this site, it's beautiful. All done except for the band. It's 296 sts and I have to knit 8 inches in Italian rib so a few days yet to completion!!! I will post photo when it's done, Cheers Veen


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Rosenz said:


> I just found a pattern site with the most unusual patterns for women toddlers and children. I want to make half of them.
> 
> http://www.naturallycaron.com/projects/item_index/knit.html


Thanks so much. I have some of these patterns... but not the entire lot.


----------



## Portia (Sep 13, 2011)

Rosenz said:


> I just found a pattern site with the most unusual patterns for women toddlers and children. I want to make half of them.
> 
> http://www.naturallycaron.com/projects/item_index/knit.html


Yet another site with free patterns & one that somehow I hadn't come across. Thanks so much for sharing but will I live long enough to make all the things I want to? I doubt it!!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the link, have downloaded three of them


----------



## e-foley (Sep 18, 2011)

Many lovely patterns, thanks


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Portia said:


> Rosenz said:
> 
> 
> > I just found a pattern site with the most unusual patterns for women toddlers and children. I want to make half of them.
> ...


LOL... yes, but we'll give it a good try, huh?...


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

so many projects...so little time...


----------



## shockingawful (Feb 7, 2012)

You're right, that IS a great site. I've bookmarked it. It will keep me inspired, and dreaming, for a long time.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

many thanks. I just subscribed to the site so they send regular details. Looks interesting.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I signed up for Caron emails and have made the Kansas City Cowl using varigated ribbon instead of yarn. Love, love, love it and will be making another for myself.


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you, this is great !


----------



## organdywings (May 30, 2011)

Thank you, Rose. I LOVE almost all of these patterns, too.


----------



## MawmawLinda (Feb 13, 2012)

love 'em, thanks for the link.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

nice link. thank you.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Nice link; thank you. I am already starting out the Cancun Spa Tunic.


----------



## Blueberrymaniac (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh my, these are so wonderful! :lol: 

Sue


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

I had already printed the Andante throw, which I can't wait to start. And today I downloaded the Sorrell River Sweater. Yummy!


----------



## marieannetowells (Jan 16, 2012)

Really cute patterns I picked some up. Thanks


----------



## Ferretmom (Feb 17, 2012)

Great site!!! Found the type of sweater that I've been looking for !! Thanks!!


----------



## Juneh (Mar 15, 2011)

Downloades a few patterns I think I can manage. Nice site. 
Thank you very much.


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

I made the Kansas City cowl from this site. I think it came out really well with no pattern problems. I posted it here some time ago.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Rosenz said:


> I just found a pattern site with the most unusual patterns for women toddlers and children. I want to make half of them.
> 
> http://www.naturallycaron.com/projects/item_index/knit.html


Thank you Rosenz. If I am not careful, I could spend my whole day on this site. What beautiful things. Thanks again.


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

Thank you for the link. I printed out the cute sweater for a child that has a bunny on it. I really should make something for myself. I have been knitting for 52 years and never made anything for myself only for others. Vique


----------



## moonsib (Sep 15, 2011)

great website, you can sign up to get their newsletter with new free patterns every...week or so? I love the adult hoodie worked in Spa, such a pretty pattern!


----------



## dorothysmith198 (Nov 5, 2011)

Starting downloading, thanks for sharing the site.


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

oh, so you're busy for the foreseeable time.


----------



## tgrbts (Jul 26, 2011)

thanks for the post. I had this bookmarked and my computer crashed. So I'm slowly adding all my favorites back


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

They have a newsletter from Vikki Howell each week with at least 3 free patterns for knit and crochet. It is very rare that there are any I don't like.


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

Great site! I love that some of the sweaters are top down. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder...I have loved and used Caron yarn for many years.

Beautiful patterns too.



Rosenz said:


> I just found a pattern site with the most unusual patterns for women toddlers and children. I want to make half of them.
> 
> http://www.naturallycaron.com/projects/item_index/knit.html


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you for posting this site, they are all so beautiful, I love them all!


----------



## Airy Fairy (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for the link...have ptd a Slouchy Beanie...added to list of "must make"


----------



## shirlrae (May 15, 2011)

Hi there,....thank you for the site you posted. I love the patterns, for the baby and children sweaters. Got them printed and am ready to knit them, after a bit. Shirlrae


----------



## fitzee (Jul 19, 2011)

Rosenz said:


> I just found a pattern site with the most unusual patterns for women toddlers and children. I want to make half of them.
> 
> http://www.naturallycaron.com/projects/item_index/knit.html


Thanks, wonderful site! Found the perfect pattern for my sister's birthday.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Even though I receive the Caron newsletters, I had missed several of these.


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for the link wish could just have more time. I love them all.


----------



## tbforest (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks for sharing! I found two patterns that will work with yarns in my stash! (Aursha Jacket and Divi Adult Hoodie) The hoodie will work with a wool dk weight yarn I have, I'm in CA so with 100% wool and the lacy pattern of this design it will make the sweater more wearable.


----------

